# This will ruin LOTR for you



## Androxine Vortex (Sep 11, 2012)

Yeah... just watch.







I apologize for the offensive title. There was one of Youtube awhile ago with a different title but I couldn't find it.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Sep 11, 2012)

Oh and thought this was funny too!


----------



## Reaver (Sep 12, 2012)

I can't thank you enough for that! I was the funniest thing I've seen in years! Even funnier than the gay scene in Revenge of the Sith.


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Sep 12, 2012)

Reaver said:


> I can't thank you enough for that! I was the funniest thing I've seen in years! Even funnier than the gay scene in Revenge of the Sith.



You are physically incapable of talking about movies without bringing up Star Wars, arn't you? 

For you:


----------



## Chime85 (Sep 12, 2012)

If LOTR parodys are you thing, this might tickle your fancy:


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## Ireth (Sep 12, 2012)

Anders Ã„mting said:


>



I watched that video prior to a LOTR marathon last year, and when the scene came up in the third film, that song would not leave my head. XDDDD


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Sep 13, 2012)

Anders,

I like this more 







Oh and Chime85, I died at 0:39 XD (at your video)


----------



## Chilari (Sep 13, 2012)

How about this:

[video=youtube_share;oCYbRUmzIb0]http://youtu.be/oCYbRUmzIb0[/video]

French and Saunders. A few British jokes (like the Tellitubbies and the Blue peter badge) but it's good.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Sep 13, 2012)

Chilari said:


> How about this:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;oCYbRUmzIb0]http://youtu.be/oCYbRUmzIb0[/video]
> 
> French and Saunders. A few British jokes (like the Tellitubbies and the Blue peter badge) but it's good.



My mom showed me this awhile ago! She loves Brit Coms lol


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Sep 16, 2012)

Chilari said:


> How about this:
> 
> [video=youtube_share;oCYbRUmzIb0]http://youtu.be/oCYbRUmzIb0[/video]
> 
> French and Saunders. A few British jokes (like the Tellitubbies and the Blue peter badge) but it's good.



That was hilarious!


----------



## Anders Ã„mting (Sep 17, 2012)

There's more where that came from, but that page is pretty much my favourite.

Oh, and this:


----------

